

Valedictorian Speaks Out Against Schooling - absconditus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M4tdMsg3ts&feature=popular

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592436>

Text and many, _many_ comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573636>

------
absconditus
Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573636>

